# Gore Fest Sale!!! 20% to 50% off shop stock



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

Training for Gore Fest, stop by on your way to or from 20%-50% off, here are just a few details. Call for more if need 970-668-9294.

TMCK














Keep the Hairy Side Up....


----------

